# Viper 7652v Remote Unresponsive



## Christopher379 (Sep 6, 2012)

My 7652v 1 way remote has been acting very strangely. I thought it was just the battery so I changed it but now it still doesn't work. The two way remote works fine. When I hit lock or unlock buttons on the 1-way it's plays a little song with 9 noises sequenced quickly and the light flashes on it but the locks do not function. Then it will stop indicating anything when buttons are pressed almost like the battery is completely dead. So when I change the battery out I get the same thing all over again. Is this thing toast? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

